# ob/gyn coder needed columbus ohio



## amsmith22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Coder MaternOhio Clinical Associates has an opening for an experienced Coder for our fast-paced northeast OB/Gyn office. Duties include internal audits, education, coding appeals and daily charge entry. 
Certification or a Minimum of 3-5 years coding and billing experience required, ability to code from a medical record, familiarity with Medicare, Medicaid and private payer rules, E&M and OB/Gyn surgery coding a plus. 
competetive pay and full benefits offered as well as opportunity for growth. Great co-workers too. Lots to do and learn. You won't be bored with this job! If qualified, please e-mail resume to careers@maternohio.com or fax to 
614-476-5303 attn E. Sabol
No agencies or phone calls, please. MOCA is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

